# black lung



## danalto

Hi, WR.  Da Supergirl: Alex non ha voglia di andare al lavoro e vorrebbe darsi malata. La *malattia del polmone nero *è tipica di chi lavora in miniera. Viene presa per via del deposito delle polveri di carbone nell’organismo. Nel dizionario di WR ci sono due possibili traduzioni: *silicosi *e *antracosi*. Facendo una ricerca in Rete sembrerebbero quasi equivalenti: suggerimenti? 

ALEX
(off then on) <fake coughing> I got the black lung. (off) <fake cough>
MAGGIE
(overlaps) The black lung!

ALEX    
Mi è venuta l’antracosi / la silicosi.
MAGGIE    
L’antracosi! / La silicosi!

Grazie!
D.


----------



## london calling

Black lung =  silicosis per me, ma non sono un medico.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao Dani,
io andrei con "antracosi"; le due patologie non sono equivalenti.
Pneumoconiosi dei minatori di carbone - Malattie polmonari - Manuali MSD Edizione Professionisti    "(Antracosi; malattia del polmone nero; pneumoconiosi dei minatori)   La pneumoconiosi dei lavoratori del carbone è provocata dall'inalazione di polvere di carbone. La deposizione della polvere genera attorno ai bronchioli macrofagi carichi di polvere (macule di carbone), provocando talvolta enfisema bronchiolare focale". 
Silicosi - Malattie polmonari - Manuali MSD Edizione Professionisti   "La silicosi è provocata dall'inalazione di polvere di cristalli (liberi) di silice ed è caratterizzata da una fibrosi polmonare nodulare".


----------



## johngiovanni

"Il polmone nero" exists, apparently.  Wouldn't that be the straightforward translation?
In the part of the world I grew up in, it was usually the term for pneumoconiosis or anthracosis.
Silicosis, pneumoconiosis were called "Potter's rot", and "anthracosis" and, I think other diseases, were called "black lung" or "miner's lung".
@danalto: Re "Facendo una ricerca in Rete sembrerebbero quasi equivalenti".
All I would say from personal experience is that people who said they had "Potter's rot" or "miner's lung" or "black lung" when they were alive sometimes had more than one of the medical terms mentioned above on their death certificates.


----------



## Lorena1970

The common term I have always heard even in an Italian very old serial ( La Cittadella maybe???) is "silicosi".
i am not that sure that Alex - or any other miner - care about the specific medical term. The disease that kills miners is commonly said "silicosi", which may imply "antracosi" maybe. No idea, I am not a doctor. Just common sense given that we are in a sit-com which is not E.R.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Dan. Se Alex non ha motivo di conoscere il termine medico per definire la patologia, io resterei sul generico/colloquiale. Non so, 'tosse da carbone'?


----------



## Blackman

Concordo, non vorrai mica far dire in TV a Supergirl _ho l'antracosi? _
Una battuta che non capirebbe neppure Luciano Onder...
Anche la _tosse nera, _roba da pirati dei Caraibi.... 


Necsus said:


> Ciao, Dan. Se Alex non ha motivo di conoscere il termine medico per definire la patologia, io resterei sul generico/colloquiale. Non so, 'tosse da carbone'?


----------



## danalto

Fran, BM, ci stavo pensando! Sono partita dal termine medico per capire meglio di che si trattava: secondo me funzionerebbe in entrambi i modi, Alex e Maggie scherzano e ridacchiano, mentre parlano, la scena è molto "leggera", insomma.
Ci rifletto ancora un pochino, e vi ringrazio tutti.


----------



## Odysseus54

Dato che sta scherzando su una malattia che non ha, l'importante mi pare che sia che si tratti di una malattia grave e conosciuta dei polmoni, che dal contesto sappiamo che Alex non ha. 

Magari 'tubercolosi' ?


----------



## danalto

Odysseus54 said:


> Dato che sta scherzando su una malattia che non ha, l'importante mi pare che sia che si tratti di una malattia grave e conosciuta dei polmoni, che dal contesto sappiamo che Alex non ha.
> 
> Magari 'tubercolosi' ?


Eh, no, non posso operare modifiche allo script originale: se parla di black lung, quella deve essere! 

Per la cronaca, ho trovato un altro termine, che ci potrebbe essere utile in futuro:
Pneumoconiosi - Wikipedia


----------



## Benzene

_*Ody,*

la "tubercolosi" è una malattia infettiva e trasmettibile mentre "silicosi e antracosi" no. Sono due malattie professionali dovute all'esposizione di polveri sottili di silicio o carbone.

Qui, nel Genovese si è soliti dire "ho una tosse da cavallo" oppure "ho preso una tosse da cavallo". Non so se a Dan possa piacere!

Avete mai sentito tossire un cavallo? Il suono è proporzionale alla massa dell'equino, fa una pena infinita._

_Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Mary49

danalto said:


> Per la cronaca, ho trovato un altro termine, che ci potrebbe essere utile in futuro: Pneumoconiosi - Wikipedia





Mary49 said:


> Pneumoconiosi dei minatori di carbone - Malattie polmonari - Manuali MSD Edizione Professionisti    "(Antracosi; malattia del polmone nero; pneumoconiosi dei minatori)   La pneumoconiosi dei lavoratori del carbone è provocata dall'inalazione di polvere di carbone. La deposizione della polvere genera attorno ai bronchioli macrofagi carichi di polvere (macule di carbone), provocando talvolta enfisema bronchiolare focale".
> Silicosi - Malattie polmonari - Manuali MSD Edizione Professionisti   "La silicosi è provocata dall'inalazione di polvere di cristalli (liberi) di silice ed è caratterizzata da una fibrosi polmonare nodulare".


----------



## Odysseus54

Benzene said:


> _*Ody,*
> 
> la "tubercolosi" è una malattia infettiva e trasmettibile mentre "silicosi e antracosi" no. Sono due malattie professionali dovute all'esposizione di polveri sottili di silicio o carbone.
> 
> Qui, nel Genovese si è soliti dire "ho una tosse da cavallo" oppure "ho preso una tosse da cavallo". Non so se a Dan possa piacere!
> 
> Avete mai sentito tossire un cavallo? Il suono è proporzionale alla massa dell'equino, fa una pena infinita.View attachment 20999
> 
> Bye,
> 
> *Benzene*_



La differenza tra TB e silicosi ecc. l'ho ben presente.

Non stiamo pero' parlando di una diagnosi, ma di una battuta scherzosa.  Il senso del termine scelto e' "faccio finta di avere una malattia brutta che tutti conosciamo , pero' sappiamo che non ce l'ho.  Anzi, l'esagerazione ci aiuta a capire che sto scherzando".  'Antracosi' (e 'pneumoconiosi' anche di piu' ) richiederebbe da parte di chi ascolta il ricorso a un dizionario o all'enciclopedia.  'Silicosi' forse meno (o magari sono io che conosco il termine perche' ho lavorato in un settore dove la s. era la malattia professionale). 

C'e' poi la sensibilita' del cliente che D. sola puo' conoscere.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Non stiamo pero' parlando di una diagnosi, ma di una battuta scherzosa.  Il senso del termine scelto e' "faccio finta di avere una malattia brutta che tutti conosciamo , pero' sappiamo che non ce l'ho.  Anzi, l'esagerazione ci aiuta a capire che sto scherzando".  'Antracosi' (e 'pneumoconiosi' anche di piu' ) richiederebbe da parte di chi ascolta il ricorso a un dizionario o all'enciclopedia.




Il contesto è importante, no? Se fosse un documentario sulla vita dei minatori *forse* antracosi potrebbe essere usato ( e anche lì ho dei dubbi, perché il pubblico per cui si scrive è importante). Un documentario sulle malattie polmonari lo richiederebbe certamente. Ma in una sit com mi suona davvero fuori luogo, addirittura un errore di traduzione...... IMHO

BTW:

*What is black lung disease?*
*Black lung* disease is *a common name for any* lung disease that develops from inhaling coal dust.

@danalto : nome comune PER *QUALSIASI* MALATTIA. Ti convince ora?


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> *What is black lung disease?*
> *Black lung* disease is *a common name for any* lung disease that develops from inhaling coal dust.
> 
> @danalto : nome comune PER *QUALSIASI* MALATTIA. Ti convince ora?


Which is precisely why I associate it with silicosis.


----------



## Mary49

Chiedo venia se insisto, ma la silicosi non è legata alla polvere di carbone, bensì al silice e ai silicati.    Learn About Silicosis       "Silicosis is a lung disease caused by breathing in tiny bits of silica, a mineral that is part of sand, rock, and mineral ores such as quartz. It mostly affects workers exposed to silica dust in occupations such mining, glass manufacturing, and foundry work. Over time, exposure to silica particles causes scarring in the lungs, which can harm your ability to breathe". Non mi sembra che si nomini il carbone....


----------



## london calling

Mary49 said:


> Chiedo venia se insisto, ma la silicosi non è legata alla polvere di carbone, bensì al silice e ai silicati.    Learn About Silicosis       "Silicosis is a lung disease caused by breathing in tiny bits of silica, a mineral that is part of sand, rock, and mineral ores such as quartz. It mostly affects workers exposed to silica dust in occupations such mining, glass manufacturing, and foundry work. Over time, exposure to silica particles causes scarring in the lungs, which can harm your ability to breathe". Non mi sembra che si nomini il carbone....


Hai ragione senz'altro, ma fatto sta che per noi poveri ignoranti " *Black lung* disease is *a common name for any* lung disease that develops from inhaling coal dust". Visto che bisogna tradurre dall'inglese bisogna tener conto di quello che significa per noi, non quello che significa realmente.


----------



## danalto

Oltre al contesto, il problema è anche e soprattutto lo spazio che ho. Si tratta di un "botta e risposta" che non ha seguito, perciò mi riallaccio al ragionamento fatto insieme a Necsus e Blackman.
La soluzione di Fran, "*tosse da carbone*" è davvero carina e adatta alla situazione. Speriamo solo che venga approvata!
(Grazie, Fran  )
Mi piace molto anche la *tosse nera* di BM, e la propongo come second option.
In una nota ho spiegato, in sintesi, di cosa stiamo parlando e proposto anche *silicosi*, just in case... 

Grazie a tutti, FTBOMH! 

Dani


----------



## Necsus

Prego. 
E se è una sit-com ti propongo anche un'alternativa leggermente più lunga (ma mi sa che non ti servirà): "Ho il carbone nei polmoni".


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Prego.
> E se è una sit-com ti propongo anche un'alternativa leggermente più lunga (ma mi sa che non ti servirà): "Ho il carbone nei polmoni".


No, va benissimo la prima! 

_Non è una sitcom, è un telefilm - Supergirl (è la cugina di Superman, DC Comics)_


----------



## Necsus

Allora no. A posto così.


----------



## Gianfry

visto che in italiano (almeno quello che parliamo tutti normalmente) "polmone nero" non esiste, io voto l'unica parola comprensibile che rimanda all'inalazione di polveri dannose, ovvero "silicosi"


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> visto che in italiano (almeno quello che parliamo tutti normalmente) "polmone nero" non esiste, io voto l'unica parola comprensibile che rimanda all'inalazione di polveri dannose, ovvero "silicosi"


Anche perché, come avrai visto, con _black lung_ intendiamo quello (giusto o sbagliato che sia).


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> visto che in italiano (almeno quello che parliamo tutti normalmente) "polmone nero" non esiste, io voto l'unica parola comprensibile che rimanda all'inalazione di polveri dannose, ovvero "silicosi"


L'ho messa come terza opzione.


----------



## Gianfry

Sì, ho visto, provavo a spingerla in alto


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> Sì, ho visto, provavo a spingerla in alto


----------



## giginho

Magari adesso mi manderete a quel paese (you will send me to that country ) ma Mary ha ragione:



london calling said:


> Hai ragione senz'altro, ma fatto sta che per noi poveri ignoranti " *Black lung* disease is *a common name for any* lung disease that develops from* inhaling coal dust*". Visto che bisogna tradurre dall'inglese bisogna tener conto di quello che significa per noi, non quello che significa realmente.





> Chiedo venia se insisto, ma la silicosi non è legata alla polvere di carbone, bensì al silice e ai silicati. Learn About Silicosis "*Silicosis is a lung disease caused by breathing in tiny bits of silica*, a mineral that is part of sand, rock, and mineral ores such as quartz. It mostly affects workers exposed to silica dust in occupations such mining, glass manufacturing, and foundry work. Over time, exposure to silica particles causes scarring in the lungs, which can harm your ability to breathe". Non mi sembra che si nomini il carbone....



Quindi black lung è il modo di dire generico inglese per tutte le malattie dovute all'inalazione di carbone che è altra cosa rispetto al silicio.

Visto che, come dice LC si deve tenere conto del contesto e del registro, a me verrebbe da tradurre con: "c'ho la tosse del minatore".

Se fate una ricerca su Google per "tosse del minatore" vi vengono fuori tutti i termini fin qui proposti: antracosi, silicosi e pure polmone nero....alè!


----------



## Mary49

Grazie giginho,  a me piace "tosse del minatore "


----------



## danalto

Ma sei un genio!  I like it! 
Grazie!!!
_(per la serie: come ho fatto a non pensarci???)_


----------



## Necsus

giginho said:


> a me verrebbe da tradurre con: "c'ho la tosse del minatore".


----------



## tsoapm

danalto said:


> I got the black lung.


Phrased that way, it makes me think they’re quoting _Zoolander_, so I’d check what was used for that.


----------



## tsoapm

Con ben 7 hit su Google però, quindi non mi pare notissimo.


----------



## danalto

tsoapm said:


> Con ben 7 hit su Google però, quindi non mi pare notissimo.


Devo comunque segnalarlo, poi decideranno se mantenere la citazione oppure no!


----------

